# Has anyone made marijuana massage oil?



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

If so what type of oil did you use as a base? Mineral oil?  maybe ad in a few drops of some lavender or mint? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 18, 2011)

I've heard of someone using olive oil to make a cannabis massage oil. If you run a search on google i think there are actually some videos on how to do it as well.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2011)

nice.... I think I am going to make some...I have some honey suckle oil I could mix in it too...


----------



## heal4real (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey there 2dog.

I haven't made anything with hemp but hemp massage oil should be good due to all the healing it will do. I use Almond oil as a base, it is very light on the skin. You could use several different oils. 

Hope you find a good recipe.  I would google it for sure, I use youtube for learning to make my goat milk soaps.

Heal


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks heal...


----------



## Graywolf (Jan 18, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> If so what type of oil did you use as a base? Mineral oil? maybe ad in a few drops of some lavender or mint? what are your thoughts?


 
Lots!

Virgin unrefined coconut oil is usually our choice, because it asorbs fast and leaves little residue.

Check out my HAO recipe!


----------



## starwarz (Jan 18, 2011)

:yeahthat:  I was gonna say virgin coconut oil.. very quick to absorb and easy for the thc to combine with.

My process is very easy... make a tincture jar, strain, evaporate, add the evaporated residuals (what you would normally ingest) to coconut oil, shake, apply..  As far as ratio- thc to coconut, you'll find your blend.. I like mine as heavy as I can get it, but I also have pain soo bad sometimes I can't walk..  It makes my lower back go numb and the muscles just relax within 10 minutes of applying.

thats what I've been calling the "topical" oils..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2011)

Good thread. I use to make my tintures with Everclear. Guess all I would have to do is mix it with the Coconut Oil. Cool.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 18, 2011)

use something edible whatever you do,

you never know when the mood may strike you, LOL


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2011)

Would like to kow how that worked out fer ya 2dog!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 18, 2011)

If slippery oils is being broke out, i am not thinking about gettin high on it......


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2011)

I havent made it yet gotta gotta figure out where to get coconut oil... hubby will love this I am going to pop it out on valentines day...he has some back issues sometimes from work and this should loosen em all up....if not it should be fun HA!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2011)

Graywolf said:
			
		

> Lots!
> 
> Virgin unrefined coconut oil is usually our choice, because it asorbs fast and leaves little residue.
> 
> Check out my HAO recipe!




What is the ending smell like? does the coconut stay in there with the weed smell? For instance if you rubbed it on would someone smell weed more or coconut?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> If slippery oils is being broke out, i am not thinking about gettin high on it......


 

Now thats funny. :hubba:


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 19, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> nouvellechef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2011)

If you are going to do this use the best: shea butter. It has a fatty acid profile that matches the oil produced by your skin very well. It also contains lots of vitamins - especially vitamin A - continued use will make your skin look younger.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

You know whats weird? I dont remember reading this thread before _OR_ making post number 15


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2011)

You was high.


----------



## Graywolf (Jan 24, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> What is the ending smell like? does the coconut stay in there with the weed smell? For instance if you rubbed it on would someone smell weed more or coconut?


 
Just a coconut oil infussion smells like coconut oil.

HAO smells like cinnamon.


----------

